# Lionel G plastic track



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a question. I want to get some more track for one of my grandson's Polar Express set. Does anyone know if the track made by Scientific Toys is the same as the Lionel track?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the same gauge but does not interconnect with the Lionel stuff. IMHO the Scientific or New Bright stuff looks ten times better than the Lionel. If you are looking for extra track you are kind of limited. Either keep buying the Lionel stuff, its pretty plentiful on fleabay. But you might be able to buy alot more track by looking for Scientific or New Bright stuff in bulk lots on fleabay. But BE WARNED Scientific or New Bright DO NOT interconnect, the joiners are cast opposite each other so you can not intermix them. Yeah it kinda stupid but thats the world we live in isnt it.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks,I didn't think it was the same. I will most likely just get a bunch of the Scientific track for him.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New Blight has switches, you can usually find them on Ebay, I think Scientific might have sold turnouts at some point but they'd be a tough find. Thats the only advantage NB has over Scientific


----------

